# I need help identifying Royal 3 speed



## Smockd (Mar 26, 2014)

This is my first time to this forum. I found this bike in an old barn The badge and chainguard says Royal it is a 3 speed women's bike with hand brakes. Someone spray painted over the emblems but I did manage to use some steel wool to be able to read them I can not seem to find anything on the internet about this bike and was wondering of anyone can help me identify anything about it maybe the year or maker. It seems to be complete. Also wondering if its worth anything


----------



## rhenning (Mar 26, 2014)

You might try putting this in the lightweight section as that is typical 1960s lightweight probably made by the Raleigh group in England.  It could be a nice bike to ride with a clean up and over haul but it is never going to be worth more that what it takes to put new tires on it.  Roger


----------



## Smockd (Mar 26, 2014)

*RE*

OK thanks I am not sure what I want to do with it yet


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 26, 2014)

Rear Sturmey Archer hub has a date.
Dig a little deeper in the barn.
Chris


----------

